# Snoring spouse



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

What do you do when your spouse snores?

I nudge my H to get him to roll over on his stomach... Sometimes this pisses him off... Am I wrong to do this? Should I get ear plugs, well I can't do that, I have to be able to hear kids and my alarm. What do you do? :scratchhead:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I elbow my H and tell him he's snoring and to roll over. He does and this helps with the snoring.....until he rolls BACK over and starts snoring again.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

southern wife said:


> I elbow my H and tell him he's snoring and to roll over. He does and this helps with the snoring.....until he rolls BACK over and starts snoring again.


Mine does that too... Sometimes within minutes of him rolling over the first time  

Have you ever recorded your H? I have because he can't believe he snores loudly... lol, he believes it now


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Tell him to go to a doctor.

Sleep Apnea is serious stuff and easily treated.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

The first or second time I shove him over on his side. If that doesn't work I plug his nose. Or start stroking him. He usually quiets after that 

He hardly ever snores though.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

my wife snores a lot. at first it bothered me but then i just used it as a reminder that i had someone i loved sleeping next to me. the snoring is still there, the love isn't. i sleep in the other room now.

if you love him, try thinking about that. maybe even cuddle with him and see if that helps.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine used to do this.....until he quit smoking (10 yrs, cold turkey, January- can you tell I'm proud of him?) 

He jokes about it now...says he used to wake himself up he was so loud. I used to pray I'd fall asleep first; very rarely happened though. What I'd do is 'nudge' him a little, he'd roll over on his side and it would stop and/or get quieter. 

I agree with those telling you to have him see a Dr. Can be quite serious.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Married&Confused said:


> my wife snores a lot. at first it bothered me but then i just used it as a reminder that i had someone i loved sleeping next to me. the snoring is still there, the love isn't. i sleep in the other room now.
> 
> if you love him, try thinking about that. maybe even cuddle with him and see if that helps.


Certainly something to think about, thank you


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

honestly you ladies are cruel, I used to snore (it was actually choking on nasal polyps so rolling over didn't make it go away) but it didn't stop my W from elbowing me repeatedly. It became such a habit that she did it without even waking... one night I was elbowed about 30 times. Also on two occassions I punched her in the head (I am not abusive, I wasn't even really conscious, one time I don't remember the next time I had a vague recollection and she had a big goose egg) That was the about the last time I ever had an entire night asleep in the same bed as her, I moved out to the spare room. It took less than two years for the marriage to die after that point.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

@ Lon, I don't mean to be cruel and if it got to be that many times that I had to nudge him to get him to roll over, I would ask him to go to a doctor to see if there is something wrong. For me, I typically have to nudge him maybe at most two times a night, some nights it's not at all.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I usually don't have trouble _sleeping _through his snoring, but I do have trouble _falling asleep_ while he's snoring. 

I would nudge, and he'd stop, but start again almost immediately. And he can't sleep on his side or stomach because he has some back issues.

So, he wants me to just wake him up and tell him that he's snoring, so he can stay awake until I fall asleep. I'm reluctant to wake him up all the way like that because I know he has trouble falling asleep.

Clearly, we are still trying to work this out! :scratchhead:


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

You know your hubby isn't snoring on purpose, right? He's not trying to bug you. 

My spouse was griping to one of her online "friends" about my snoring one time, how bad it was, how offended she was by it, etc.

The funny thing?

SHE SNORES. BADLY.

Glass houses and all that.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Being overweight can also contribute to snoring. Again, that whole medical thing...

C


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

If I can not get to sleep and all my nudging does not get him to be quiet enough for me to fall sleep I will move to the couch. I have to be able to here the kids and for the same reason I need the sleep.

I am going to record him to show him how bad it is! Thanks for the idea :smthumbup:


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Unsure in Seattle said:


> You know your hubby isn't snoring on purpose, right? He's not trying to bug you.
> 
> My spouse was griping to one of her online "friends" about my snoring one time, how bad it was, how offended she was by it, etc.
> 
> ...


I know he's not doing it on purpose... But he has admitted to falling asleep on his back on purpose when we are fussing . 

Pbear - My H is 180 lbs, 5'11", weight's not the issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grenville (Sep 21, 2011)

Cherry said:


> What do you do when your spouse snores?
> 
> I nudge my H to get him to roll over on his stomach... Sometimes this pisses him off... Am I wrong to do this? Should I get ear plugs, well I can't do that, I have to be able to hear kids and my alarm. What do you do? :scratchhead:


Tell him to get himself to the doctor to be checked. In the meantime, go with the nudging - it's entirely reasonable and, on the odd occasions I snore due to having a cold or whatever, I have no problem at all with my wife doing that to me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Hubs saw a Naturopath about his sinuses and his snoring came up too - there was some relation to liver cleansing and cutting out certain foods. Yeah, good luck with getting him to quit eating ice cream and milk and cookies!

He has a nasal spray that seems to help. Somehow I've managed to sleep through most of his snoring through out the years. He says we were meant to be lol. Funny considering I had insomnia before I met him! 

When he does get bad, I tell him to roll on his side.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

grenville said:


> Tell him to get himself to the doctor to be checked. In the meantime, go with the nudging - it's entirely reasonable and, on the odd occasions I snore due to having a cold or whatever, I have no problem at all with my wife doing that to me.


He says it doesn't bother him most of the time...but occasionally he does get. aggravated.

It seems to be the majority response so far, so I wonder if other spouses who get nudged are okay with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

H and I nudge each other...it's no big deal. Mostly we hear each other and go back to sleep.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Cherry said:


> He says it doesn't bother him most of the time...but occasionally he does get. aggravated.
> 
> It seems to be the majority response so far, so I wonder if other spouses who get nudged are okay with it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I got nudged, and eventually got trained to sleep on my side. . I was ok with it, because it beat the alternative of sleeping alone. As far as the weight goes, I'm 5'11, and snored less at 165 than I do now at 180. But I was much worse at 220.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phil6006 (Feb 19, 2012)

Snoring something serious. You need to listen to him. If you hear him sound like he choked or stopped breathing for a while, then most likely he has sleep apnea. This is very serious condition, and effects how the person sleeps as well.

I had no idea I even snored until pointed out by my gf and I got it checked out, and it turned out I had severe sleep apnea. Caused me to stop breathing for
upwards of 30 seconds each time, about 400 times over a 6hr period. I ended up having enlarged tonsils; nothing wrong with them, they were just abnormally large, and I had my uvula removed as well.

I don't snore AT ALL anymore. I used to keep the gf up for hours.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

If my husband snores loudly enough to wake me up through my sleeping pill, he gets one nudge and then I head to the couch in my office. I can't function without sleep, so me losing sleep over his problem is just not going to happen...besides I always sleep better alone, so it doesn't take a lot to land me on the couch anyway.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

You need to make him see a doctor. There are many medical conditions that can cause this kind of snoring that are not weight related.

My DH has a medical condition that causes him to snore like a freight train (Barretts Esophagus and GERD). He was put on medication to treat those conditions and his snoring has improved. It has not disappeared, but it has improved. 

I have also grown a bit more tolerant of it, now that he has been keeping up with his doctors appointments and doing a better job of taking care of himself. I know that he cannot help it. Some nights I take an OTC sleeping pill or wear ear plugs if it's really unbearable.


----------

